# hesston 4570 baler help needed



## rrranch (Oct 15, 2009)

I've had this baler 2 seasons now and this summer it started acting up on me on the alfalfa field. 
I was going along not really watching what was coming out at 3 am and my son came running up to me saying that almost every other bale was breaking. It just started happening suddenly like that one night while I was going round a pivot.

Anyway, it was breaking the right string a few inches from the knot because it was hanging up on the billhook. I had just switched to a different twine because the old stuff I was using was not available anymore. This stuff should have worked though. When I got home and took it apart I discovered a missing bushing in the stripper arm. The dealer I bought it from is notorious for fixing things halfway like that. 
I put new bushings in it, adjusted the stripper arm to where it would just touch the bill hook and take the knot off and I checked the timing on the machine. Everything seemed fine now so I went back to work. It was still breaking about one in 20 bales on the same right side knotter.

Today is my last time baling for the season and I would really like to get this figured out. Any ideas what else I could adjust to get that right knotter working right? I planned to loosen the twine disk tensioner a bit at a time today like the book says and I hope that works.

Last year I think it was working ok because of the twine I was using. It was big balls of really thick twine I think 240 pound stuff that a hesston dealer sold me for it. This year they no longer carry it and the normal 170 pound square baler twine is all I can get now. It's been breaking ever since I started using this stuff.

My bales are only about 55-60 pounds and the right size for the stack wagon to pick up so they are nowhere near too heavy.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

[quote name='rrranch']I've had this baler 2 seasons now and this summer it started acting up on me on the alfalfa field. 
I was going along not really watching what was coming out at 3 am and my son came running up to me saying that almost every other bale was breaking. It just started happening suddenly like that one night while I was going round a pivot.

Anyway, it was breaking the right string a few inches from the knot because it was hanging up on the billhook. I had just switched to a different twine because the old stuff I was using was not available anymore. This stuff should have worked though. When I got home and took it apart I discovered a missing bushing in the stripper arm. The dealer I bought it from is notorious for fixing things halfway like that. 
I put new bushings in it, adjusted the stripper arm to where it would just touch the bill hook and take the knot off and I checked the timing on the machine. Everything seemed fine now so I went back to work. It was still breaking about one in 20 bales on the same right side knotter. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you could get an accurate measurement on the break it would help. At 3in from the knot it could be the spacer on the twine finger or the twine finger itself could have a groove from the larger diam. twine you were using if thats the case replace or blend the imperfection out. If the break is more than 3in from knot it could be a bent plunger point or maybe check the baling chamber slot for roughness, blend out if it is. If the break is closer than 3in from knot it could be sharpe edges on the stripper arm, if so blend out. I suspect you have had a problem for a while and your heavier twine was masking it. Hope this helps.


----------



## rrranch (Oct 15, 2009)

I had to walk away from it for a while and when I came back I figured it out quick. I don't know the name of the part but there is a piece that comes across the needle slot and holds the twine back when it ties right under the knotter. It had slid back somehow and the knot was hanging on one of it's bolts. It's hard to see things like that when you are mad. I finished up the field without a problem after moving it back where it belongs.


----------

